# Reset your Sylvania Smartbook



## california92069 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi-

I have a Sylvania Smartbook and just getting it from a private buyer off ebay and just yesterday, the programs just "disappeared" from the computer basically rendering it "useless" so Im wondering how to get the programs back, basically a HARD RESET to the OS, the computer has windows CE 6.0 installed. Anybody know how I can reset it back to the factory settings without having to send it back to the manufacturer for repair? Please help.

Lee


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF there is a suggestion here for one model Restore Factory Setting sylvania smartbook - FixYa


----------

